# AXM and 3XM ready to roll!



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

After a cycling related rough patch in my life, e.g., major bike accident and 2 merckx steel legends stolen within a 5 days time frame, I have slowly pieced together my recent life's setback puzzle.

I picked up these NOS framesets from Queens in South Africa. 

Renter's insurance came through big time to finance the project.

60 cm AXM
10 spd. Ultegra
Mavic Open Pro, CK hubs.

59 cm 3XM Sloping.
10 spd. Ultegra
DT Swiss RR465 with Ultegra hubs.

AXM is standard 39 x 53, 12 x 25 Drive Train
3XM is compact 34 x 50, 12 x 28 (climbing rig)

After riding Merckx steel frames for 25 years, I'm elated to write that I love the overall ride quality of carbon thus far, albeit, my time in the saddle has been limited due to my injuries.

Additionally, the paintwork on these carbon framesets is amazing imho. My wife just bought a Felt Z3 to replace the one that was ripped off as well. Nice bike but the paint scheme is very bland, pure black with minor accents of gray.

Happy Riding!


----------

